# What's in a name?



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day All,

Years ago I owned and ran a company called "Custom Kayaks", things change and my current job has a limited lifespan left before I will need to leave. Despite what I had believed possible and how I strived to achieve my career goals, like so much in life, it didn't turn out the way I had hoped. Still at this particular junction in life, those doors have closed and I need to move on.

I am thinking seriously about getting back into the kayak business game, except this time from a very different angle. This time I want to focus on educational videos with possible future expansion into kayak fishing tours, eco-tourism etc.

However, I'm at a bit of a loss as to what to call my new venture, and I need to get a name finalized in the next few months. I thought I'd approach you guys and see what you could come up with. I'm not in a position to offer any kind of financial incentive, nor any shares in the business for the name.

What I am looking for is a simple name. Easy to remember, and ideally could be summarized into an acronym (like Australian Kayak Fishing Forum, into AKFF). Something that links kayaking, fishing & Australia.

If anyone else can assist with video production or graphic design, or point me in the direction of people who charge a reasonable price for a good service in this area - then I'm also keen to hear from you.

Please send me a PM with ideas on the name.

I have approached AKFF and have got permission to post this.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

P.C.K.
Phoenix Custom Kayaks


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Kayak Users National Training Scheme.
Whoops
Sorry


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Kayak Users National Training Scheme.
> Whoops
> Sorry


Bloody hell yeti ya bloody tree hugger stop it and get serious.....your punctuation is somewhat to be desired


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

OK
AKFET
Australian Kayak Fishing Education and Training


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahhahajhhahhh
Spellig is mi mydle nayme hahahhahhahahh
Well played yeti


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Finest Users Course for Kayaks
Whoops
Sorry


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

P-KEV or Phoenix-KEV
Phoenix Kayak Educational Videos

AKF - PEV
Australian Kayak Fishing - Phoenix Educational Videos


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

C.R.A.C.K. cool recreational and custom kayaks!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kayak Riding Associated Productions
Whoops
Sorry


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Apologies for being blatantly practical........Do you have any Australian Canoeing qualifications?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

No qualifications as yet, that will change though.

Right now - I'm focusing on videos. The first couple should be up by around the end of July.

I'm not entirely sure that there is a requirement for quals on these videos.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Just don't use a place name (like Singleton, NSW, SEQ, Australia etc) in your name - it will prevent you being able to trademark the name.

P.s. I still have the seat and wet packs you sold me, Ben


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Adrian, good to hear from you.

Thanks man.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good luck Phoenix. For anything video based, sponsorship or something tv friendly might make it more viable for you. As I am sure you know, it's a different world these days. If someone likes a video, it is likely to end up online whether it be available for download or on youtube.

I don't know what the best name is for your business. Maybe if you keep it simple with something like "Kayak and Fishing Adventures" you might get more hits when people are looking for that sort of stuff.

Again, good luck. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Who are your customers?
WHAT search terms would they likely put into Google when searching for a product like yours?
Incorporate those words in your name - A business name that is already search engine optimised will make life a lot easier - forget clever or creative.


----------

